# Unknown Species on live rock.



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay I didn't know where to post this thread but I have a problem. I am not sure what they are. They look like little termites on the live rock. I am thinking they have a colony in it because I saw more than one. I will try to post some pics of it but my camera doesn't take great pics of the tank. Any suggestions would help to let me know if these critters are good or bad.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

They sort of look like this:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a ID site 
Melev's Reef - Visual Identification
and here is the page of pods and bugs
Melev's Reef - Visual Identification
hope this helps you out but the pictur you posted is of an amphipod and they are good food for many fish in your system.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like a sandflea to me.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

what's a sandflea?


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

From the description it says they like to swim and all I have seen them do is run all over my live right. I haven't seen them swim. The pic I found was just something close to what they looked like. I am asking because I wanted to know if they were reef safe.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you check on the link I posted for all the different pods. I have many in my tank and they just run around my LR after lights out. I have amphipods, copepods and mysis all thru my fuge and display.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

The sandflea is an amphipod you commonly see at a saltwater beach (in the kelp line up here anyway). Some live underwater. But since the pic isn't of the actual critter, I'll let someone more knowledgeable answer.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, no worries Josie, those are good to have they make up the food web in your reef. 
Scott is right, it's an amphipod.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow media i like the new avatar.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

nicco0315 said:


> Okay I didn't know where to post this thread but I have a problem. I am not sure what they are. They look like little termites on the live rock. I am thinking they have a colony in it because I saw more than one. I will try to post some pics of it but my camera doesn't take great pics of the tank. Any suggestions would help to let me know if these critters are good or bad.


They are pods very very very well you get it good to have.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

nicco0315 said:


> wow media i like the new avatar.


Thanks! I got that in a Venetian glass shop in Las Vegas a few years ago along with another similar one that I'll be placing on display sometime. They are really nice, glad you enjoy! 
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Josie I changed the avatar, now it shows both of them.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help, now I gotta deal with the aptasia problem after it's done cycling. I gotta go buy a peppermint to get rid of them. There spreading like crazy.


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

nicco0315 said:


> Thanks guys for the help, now I gotta deal with the aptasia problem after it's done cycling. I gotta go buy a peppermint to get rid of them. There spreading like crazy.


Try this I use mrs wages

1. 1 tsp. pickling lime - food grade calcium hydroxide
2. 2 tbls. tap water. 

boil water and lime in microwave for 40 sec. 
keep closed plastic container in cool place. 
You will need a vet syringe from a pet store that sells vaccinations or any ink refill kit syringe will work just as good.

This mixture comes out of the needle very thick. You do not need to inject the Aiptasia. 
Just release a small amount on to the aiptasia and it will take it in. This mixture seems to stick to the
anemone, but it does not stick to the other inverts. Also use this mixture on problem hair algae.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

SteelGluer said:


> Try this I use mrs wages
> 
> 1. 1 tsp. pickling lime - food grade calcium hydroxide
> 2. 2 tbls. tap water.
> ...


I would but I like the peppermint idea better. I tried the syringe thing before and I missed some and they just kept recurring. So I went and got a couple peppermints and problem solved. I never had a problem again in my 29g.


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

That is 100% amphipod. They are very good to have and congratulations on your tank maturing. There are many species of pods but the two most commonly refered to in our hobby are amphipods and copepods. The copepod is much smaller and most commonly eaten by mandarins, seahorses, pipefish, and other small mouthed fish. The amphipods are also food for full grown mandarins and sertin species of medium sized fish including larger seahorses and pipefish. In my aquarium i've observed amphipods actually scurrying out of their shelter and snatching up small pieces of food left behind from feeding time and their favorite seems to be Ocean Nutrition Formula 1 pellets. 

here is a photo of a copepod:


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

nicco0315 said:


> Thanks guys for the help, now I gotta deal with the aptasia problem after it's done cycling. I gotta go buy a peppermint to get rid of them. There spreading like crazy.



Sometimes peppermints work in numbers but mostly if they are kept hungry but by feeding your fish you are in return feeding the peppermint shrimp. They also only eat small ones. You have to zap the big ones.

I use Kalkwasser mixed with RO water. I went to the drug store and bought some needels. Put the kalk and RO water in a small container and shake really good. Then suck the milky liquid up with your needel and inject it right into the center of the aptasia. They will fill up with it retreating into the rockwork to die as long as you gave a strong enough dose. Carefull with dosing Kalk though because too much will have negative effects on your tank. I'm almost positive that this mixture is all that Joe's juice is. Shhhh. You didn't hear that.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions on the aptasia but I tink the pepps will do a good job. I'm not a big fan of using chemicals. I've used them before with great results. Besides the aptasia aren't too big yet for these guys to handle.


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Well if the peppermints work for you than that is great. Of course natural solutions are best over using chemicals in every case.


----------

